# Philips HDT8520 Freeview+ HD recorder



## fido69r (Feb 9, 2011)

*I have a Philips HDT8520 Freeview+ HD recorder and when you turn it on, it just shows the red recording light on the front..and the blue HD thingy....it won't seem to do or display anything else as it should do. I'm aware that there is a few issues with these boxes, but wondered if anyone knows how to reset it to factory settings other than using the method given in the manual, as you need to go into the menu in order to do that. Obviously I'm unable to do that, and wondered if anyone has experience with these and knows of a service engineers reset method, or indeed whats wrong with it.
*


----------

